# Patrick names 3 lawyers for judgeships



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

BOSTON - Gov. Deval Patrick has nominated three Massachusetts lawyers to superior court judgeships.

Patrick announced Wednesday that he nominated Mitchell Kaplan, Janet Kenton-Walker and Thomas McGuire to fill posts left by retiring judges.

Kaplan has directed his firm's pro bono program for 15 years and is a director of Greater Boston Legal Services.

Kenton-Walker is an attorney with the Boston Law Collaborative, and was a secretary and vice president of the Massachusetts Bar Association.

McGuire is a 25-year Bristol County lawyer who helped establish Hope House, a facility for AIDS patients, and has created charitable trusts in memory of police officers who were killed in the line of duty.

SouthCoastToday.com: Patrick names 3 lawyers for judgeships


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Let's hope Tom Foley keeps an eye on these.


----------

